

I just built a web site without “design”. I want just keep it simple as it is. - jerry_ming

Here it&#x27;s:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.padory.com&#x2F;<p>pls tell me how do you think?
======
jerry_ming
an example post:

[https://www.padory.com/posts/53cba5e7b25be855bb000006](https://www.padory.com/posts/53cba5e7b25be855bb000006)

------
mariust
I think this: getbootstrap.com counts as a design :)

